# Scott Hampton's Call to Big Time



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Scott: They're calling your name in Hollywood!

Orion Entertainment, the world leader in outdoor adventure programming, is
currently casting for a new television series.

Are you, or do you know, a swamp rat, mountain man, cowboy, or country kid who can hunt like Daniel Boone and shoot like Annie Oakley? Then we're looking to make them a star in a new
series. The ideal candidates will be between 25 and 50 years old (but we can
stretch that for the right characters), will be an expert in using a wide
variety of weapons - shotguns, rifles, pistols, bows & arrows...and maybe
even a few ancient weapons like bolos, atlatls, boomerangs, potato guns, canons,
knives, spears, axes, etc. Need folks with wild man looks, big personalities,
and confidence who aren't afraid to test their mettle and have a good (and
funny) time doing it! We're looking across the country; from the Deep South to
the Wild West, swamps to mountains and everywhere in between.

To be considered, please send a short bio and 1-2 photographs ASAP to [email protected]


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Send them the ************* pic and you'll be their first pick.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LoL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, AZ! The other one! The one that's stuck in my head!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Damnit....I missed the age cutoff. Well, that and the whole mountain man thing.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe I should send them this pic.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like fun.......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

DW dare we ask..... What is going on there?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That was taken at the High Plains Regional Rendezvous back in 2004. The wife and I got married there. Thats one of the pics from our wedding. We do living history reenacting of the fur trade era (pre 1840 time period) for a hobby. We are dressed in brain tanned buckskins for the wedding ceremony.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dw, them are some nice looking buck skins

i love going to rendevous

i dont dress the part,i am just a looky loo at them

one of my favorite knapps ins that i go to here in mn in the summer time is down in lake benton mn

its at a county park camp ground

one half is all knappers,the other half is a rendevous during the whole 4 day weekend


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I tried that knapping once. Started out with a piece of Knife River flint about 4 inches in diameter and ended up with a 3/4 inch long arrow head. That takes a lot of practice to see the grain in the rock.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmm i like me some knife river

that is some real fine material,but it can be a bit tricky for a beginner to learn on

ive only had a couple of small pices of it to try

like all rocks,some pieces are better than others

oh,and by the way

i have an atlatl and know how to use it it too


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a couple of them also. Both the wife and are are pretty good with them.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> I have a couple of them also. Both the wife and are are pretty good with them.


after learning how to make and use them

i see why the aboriginals in australia still use them

they can be a very very ecffective weapon at lonf distances

and it is the grandfather of the bow and arrow

one must respect their elders


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

DW that was not the answer I was expecting at all. Very cool.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

So what were you guys guessing the photo was of?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Actually no. The deer hides are $10.00 pr sq ft. Between the wife's dress, my shirt and leggings we spent close to $800 for materials. The wife hand sewed them. But we still wear them at rendezvous.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

SGB come on down to Missouri they let you hunt with atlatls now!


----------

